# Fuengirola



## Joon (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, 

Just joined this forum and was looking for a little bit of advice. 

I am looking to move to Fuengirola with some relatives that live out there and was wondering how hard it would be to find a job for a 20 year old.

What would the best way to go about looking for employers?

I would be looking for bar staff work preferably, as i have experience. 

I would love to work in spain and i have very fond memories of Fuengirola.

Any feedback is appreicated guys, thanks very much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joon said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just joined this forum and was looking for a little bit of advice.
> 
> ...


welcome

IF (& it's a BIG IF) you were to get any work now would be the best time to try - & for bar work you need to be on the spot & go into every bar asking for work

good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joon said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just joined this forum and was looking for a little bit of advice.
> 
> ...


The best way is to literally walk into every bar and ask!! However, you'll be up against the recession, family and friends of bar owners and school leavers and locals looking for holiday work. But you never know til you try! It wont be easy tho, unless you're lucky

Jo xx


----------



## Joon (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys, am glad i know it wont be easy now. Ill discuss it with my relatives over there as they might be able to help.

Ive finished college and just wanted to get out and experience another country. Im going to try my hardest to work outside the uk so hopefully something will turn up.

Thanks again guys


----------

